# Hilfe beim konvertieren / von ext3 nach xfs

## ank666

Moin Gentooianer,

ich möchte meine / Partition von ext3 nach xfs konvertieren, kann mir dafür jemand ein paar Tipps geben.

Bzw. wenn man nicht direkt konvertieren kann die Vorgehensweise erklären wie ich es trotzdem machen kann, 

mit Backup dann die Partition mit xfs formatieren dann Backup zurückspielen, oder wie gehts?

----------

## Jlagreen

am besten ists mit backup und xfs format

erstmal

```

emerge xfsprogs

```

dann im kernel xfs aktivieren (nicht modul)

und danach komplett-backup (such mal im forum nach komplett / backups), dann liveCD booten und

```

mkfs.xfs /dev/hd*

```

ausführen, wobei hd* für die Partition steht, danach backup überspielen (mit liveCD natürlich   :Wink:  ) und schon läuft dein system[/code]

----------

## oscarwild

Moin,

direktes Konvertieren (im Stil von Partition Magic) geht leider nicht. Du brauchst irgendwo Platz (zweite Platte, Netzwerk, ...) um ein tar-Backup zu machen, eine Start-CD (ich empfehle die Gentoo Live-CD 2004.2), und etwas Zeit  :Wink: 

Vorgehen im Prinzip wie von Jlagreen geschildert, etwas mehr Info findest Du unter http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+XFS-HOWTO/x154.html

Ach ja, nicht vergessen vor dem booten des neuen Filesystems die /ets/fstab anzupassen (xfs statt ext3)!

Viel Erfolg

OscarWild

----------

## ank666

Danke Leute ihr seit echt Spitze.

Kernelseitig ist schon alles soweit, da meine /video Partition vom VDR schon mit xfs formatiert ist.

Dann lad mich mal die neue LiveCD runter und werd heut oder morgen los legen.

Nach eine kleine Frage, ist Partimage zum Backup erstellen geeignet oder nimmt man dd oder einfach nur tar?

cu

----------

## oscarwild

Hi ank666,

meines Wissens macht PartitionMagic keine Backups.

dd hilft auch nicht weiter, weil du dann ein Binärbackup (disk dump) bekommst, also rohe Daten von der Platte, inkl. Filesystem, aber genau das möchtest Du ja wechseln.

Vertrau auf tar, das geht wirklich reibungslos, ich hab das jetzt schon mit ein paar Partitionen gemacht  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## ank666

Hehe das es mit dd "anders" geht als ich es versucht habe, ist mir auch aufgefallen.

Ich habe mir eine neue HDD gekauft, da soll dann die / hin, anstatt 3 GB dann 15 oder 20 GB groß und anstatt ext3 dann xfs.

Also neue Partition entsprechend groß angelegt und mit xfs formatiert, 

dann dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc 

und tata da war sie wieder meine 3GB ext3 / Partition...   :Confused: 

Kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen wie es mit tar geht, also Platte nach Wunsch partitionieren 

und formatieren und dann, blicke beim tar nicht so recht durch.

----------

## primat

Wenn Du genug Plattenplatz hast würde ich auf tar verzichten und einfach cp nehmen. Ist einfacher und schneller.

1. Live cd booten

2. mount alte_partition

3. mount sicherungs_partition

4. cp -ax /mnt/alte_partion/* /mnt/sicherungs_partition/sicherung/

5. mkfs.xfs

6.cp -ax ...

fertig

Gruss

----------

## oscarwild

Nachtteil von cp: es kopiert auch andere Partitionen mit (sofern vorhanden und eingehängt, z.B. /boot, oder Deine /video-Partition).

tar dagegen kann andere Dateisysteme auslassen (-l-Option). Bzgl. Geschwindigkeit und Platzbedarf gibts keinen Unterschied (einfach Kompression  nict aktivieren)

Angenommen der Backupplatz ist unter /mnt/temp:

```

cd <alte ext3-Partition>

tar lcf - .|(cd /mnt/temp; tar xpvf -)

```

anschließend xfs-Format und das ganze wieder in umgekehrter Richtung

```

cd /mnt/temp

tar lcf - .|(cd <neue xfs-Partition>; tar xpvf -)

```

----------

## ank666

Ok, kann man es auch ohne den Zwischenschritt über /mnt/temp machen,

da ich ja eigentlich auch auf ne andere Platte moven kann bzw. auch die Große ändern will?

```
cd <alte ext3-Partition auf hda>

tar lcf - .|(cd <neue xfs-Partition auf hdc>; tar xpvf -) 
```

----------

## oscarwild

ja, ist genau so richtig wie Dus formuliert hast  :Smile: 

----------

## friedegott

 *Quote:*   

> Nachtteil von cp: es kopiert auch andere Partitionen mit (sofern vorhanden und eingehängt, z.B. /boot, oder Deine /video-Partition). 

 

Daher hat primat auch -x bei dem cp Kommando angegeben was das gleiche bewirkt wie -l bei tar. 

```
cp -ax <alte ext3 partition>/* <neue xfs-Partition auf hdc>
```

funktioniert also genausogut  :Wink:  Und ist meiner Meinung nach auch einfacher.

MfG

----------

## oscarwild

cool! man lernt eben nie aus  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

funktioniert das auch mit reiserfs bzw reiser4? oder sind andere probleme bei so einer root hdXY  

konvertion bekannt?

----------

## oscarwild

ist unabhängig vom eingesetzten Filesystem - vorausgesetzt, es ist in den Kernel eincompiliert (!).

----------

## smg

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> ist unabhängig vom eingesetzten Filesystem - vorausgesetzt, es ist in den Kernel eincompiliert (!).

 

vielen dank *aufschreib*

----------

